# xport discount for pensioners?



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

I'm 68 and wondering if I can get a discount for the buses and metro into Lisbon.

Will soon be living in Costa da Caparica and sometimes traveling into the center.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No idea ask at a Metro or bus station, you do get a 50% discount on CP local,regional & national trains, need to show Passport as proof of DOB forgot to add ferries across Tejo


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Senior discounts exist if you obtain a Lisboa Viva card and purchase a monthly fare. If you're only occasionally using the system, you will instead want to get the green reloadable card that automatically gives everyone (regardless of age) a discounted fare compared with paying cash on board.

The Metrolisboa website has extensive information on fares and discounts. Additionally, at the Marques de Pombal station, there is an info window, as well as a Gabinete do Cliente where you can take a number and have your specific questions answered.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

bom dia lisbon said:


> Senior discounts exist if you obtain a Lisboa Viva card and purchase a monthly fare. If you're only occasionally using the system, you will instead want to get the green reloadable card that automatically gives everyone (regardless of age) a discounted fare compared with paying cash on board.
> 
> The Metrolisboa website has extensive information on fares and discounts. Additionally, at the Marques de Pombal station, there is an info window, as well as a Gabinete do Cliente where you can take a number and have your specific questions answered.


Thanks.

Tomorrow I'll open a bank account and hopefully get two packages released from the post office. 

Then it's back to the loja do cidadao to update my address.

Then on Tuesday sort out the Internet at my new place.

Then notify banks and pension companies of my new address etc.

But it will soon be all sorted out and will only be a dream ;-)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad you made it here safely. You are going to have a busy week ahead


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Something I learned about the rechargeable green cards last time I was there. You need to maintain separate cards for the train and the metro. Then you just have to remember which is which, my train card had a little train logo on it. Great way to get around though.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes, I have a growing collection of green cards from the various transport agencies! However, I've found that the card I purchased from the Metro machine will work on the CP trains (Cais do Sodre - Cascais line) although I don't think you can recharge them on a CP machine.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

bom dia lisbon said:


> Yes, I have a growing collection of green cards from the various transport agencies! However, I've found that the card I purchased from the Metro machine will work on the CP trains (Cais do Sodre - Cascais line) although I don't think you can recharge them on a CP machine.


The way the agent explained it to me was that if the Metro card has no credit on it, then it can be charged for use on CP. I believe there is a nominal cost for the cards, so re-use is a good idea.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> Glad you made it here safely. You are going to have a busy week ahead


Thanks!


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

anapedrosa said:


> The way the agent explained it to me was that if the Metro card has no credit on it, then it can be charged for use on CP. I believe there is a nominal cost for the cards, so re-use is a good idea.


That's good to know, thanks!

Yes, the cards themselves cost 0,50. And they do eventually expire. But probably will get lost or tattered before then!


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

bom dia lisbon said:


> Yes, I have a growing collection of green cards from the various transport agencies! However, I've found that the card I purchased from the Metro machine will work on the CP trains (Cais do Sodre - Cascais line) although I don't think you can recharge them on a CP machine.


The Cais do Sodre - Cascais line certainly does a pensioners ticket (1/2 price I think). I have not used metro or buses so i don't know about them.


----------

